# September Photo Challenge



## marjrc

*Well, September is here already!! Where did our summer go??! Is it just me, or does the summer end sooner and sooner every year? lol O.k., I LOVE the fall, but it's not quite fall just yet here, maybe in a couple of weeks or a month.

Since quite a few of you had some GREAT ideas about a possible 'back to school' theme, I thought we could do that, as well as an 'education' theme of some sort. You don't even need to have school-age kids or have your Hav enrolled in a class!

How about using props (thanks for the idea, Julie!) that represent school, education, learning... ? They could be books, eye glasses, an apple, knapsacks, desks, or anything that is pertinent to this month's theme. What do YOU do this time of year that isn't Fall related (we'll likely do that next month), but is associated with learning.

Of course, you should include your Hav(s) in there! lol  If you come up with something that's outside the box, then please explain so we can all oooh and aaaah at your ingenuity. :biggrin1:

Post your pictures in this thread please, and try to limit your posts to the challenge. It just makes it easier for others to view the thread and not get side-tracked by other discussions. Thanks! These threads seem to be very popular ... and that's a good thing!  *

*Now members, get your cameras and your Havanese out and have some fun!! :whoo: *


----------



## radar_jones

Oh I have a really good one for that....Be Prepared...


Derek


----------



## Thumper

This challenge sounds like fun  Hopefully, I can come up with something clever. IN the mean time, since she graduated from Preschool last week, I'll post a few pictures that I didn't post on the other thread (although they are similar! )

She did graduate Valedictorian! lol, (In my opinion) ound: She knew the MOST tricks, and was the best behaved  For her final "show off" she did "dance, sit, down, roll over, shake and gimme 5"

Kara


----------



## marjrc

Derek, I can't wait to see!

Wow, Gucci is one smart cookie!! Way to go, girl!! It's funny. Just last night, I thought I'd try "gimme 5" with Sammy and it was so much fun! I really need to work/play more with them because these guys are just too smart for my own good sometimes. lol


----------



## Thumper

Thanks Marj,

Gimme 5 is easy once they master "shake your paw". Our trainer told us to use "shake your paw", because when you move on to other "paw" tricks, they already know you are talking about their paw. Makes sense.

Shake your paw was a hard one for me, it took me about 5-6 training sessions at about 15 minutes each. But you just move you hand to the "high 5" position. We are working on Gimme 10 now! I think its great for them, they are such a smart breed and love showing off.

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom

Kara,
I really want to steal Gucci. She is such a pretty girl! What great pictures. Ahh, maybe someday soon, it may be time for a little girl


----------



## lcy_pt

Kara,

Gucci is so beautiful....absolutely luv the pic of her standing. What a smart girl. She looks so graceful. Lucky you!!!


----------



## mintchip

*SEPTEMBER ALREADY!!! NO IT CAN'T BE. I'm not ready for her to go back yet! Maybe I can hide the calendar and she won't know*


----------



## marjrc

Oliver looks just like Ricky!!! My gosh. A lot! Well... except that Ricky is at the other end of the color spectrum. lol I love Oliver's caramel ears and face. Cute!! 

Note from Sammy and Ricky: 
Poor Oliver. Make sure Mommy is really distracted with tons of hugs and kisses and she won't have a clue it's September. You can skip school for a long while that way! We did it and it worked. heehee


----------



## mintchip

He doesn't have to go to school--MOMMY does! (but he gets to come along sometimes and play with the kids)
Ricky is adorable.


----------



## Brady's mom

I can't believe Oliver didn't rip that calendar to shreds! Great pictures. I can't believe it is September either!


----------



## MaddiesMom

I love Oliver laying on the calendar! Isn't it just like a Hav to lay on something we put on the floor? I bet in two more minutes, that calendar would be shredded.


----------



## mintchip

MaddiesMom said:


> I love Oliver laying on the calendar! Isn't it just like a Hav to lay on something we put on the floor? I bet in two more minutes, that calendar would be shredded.


It was!


----------



## Missy

yeah Oliver. hide that september then it will stay summer. great photo-- boy is he a cutie


----------



## Sissygirl

Kara, Gucci looked so cute getting her award! I think she loves her Daddy, too.

AND that last picture of Oliver was sooo cute - I think he knows he is loved!

Marie


----------



## dschles

My son tooks this photo of Scout. Looks like Scout is off to Stanford!


----------



## ChristineL

Those photos of Gucci are too, too precious.


----------



## Missy

Oh Yes Chistine, more pictures of that Beautiful Red Hav. There is a thread called "puppyitis" that could really use some posts of that stunning little red.


----------



## marjrc

I third the motion, Christine! The thread Missy mentions is here: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1698

Your Hav is a beauty!


----------



## mintchip

dschles said:


> My son tooks this photo of Scout. Looks like Scout is off to Stanford!


Scout is adorable! Got to find Oliver's Cal cap photo---My nephew plays for Cal! 
Go Cal!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures to start September out!:whoo:WHOO-HOO:whoo:

Pretty clever Kara--Gucci with her puppy class diploma!She is a really cute girl!

Sally-Oliver looks so serious about hiding September!Really cute and clever idea!

Scout in his cap is super cute too!

I hope everyone continues to post pictures throughout the month!We have a great turn out--let's keep it that way!Hey--once you get started,it becomes easier and easier and you just think of more things to post!:clap2:we all win!:clap2:


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> Great pictures to start September out!:whoo:WHOO-HOO:whoo:
> 
> Pretty clever Kara--Gucci with her puppy class diploma!She is a really cute girl!
> 
> Sally-Oliver looks so serious about hiding September!Really cute and clever idea!
> 
> Scout in his cap is super cute too!
> 
> I hope everyone continues to post pictures throughout the month!We have a great turn out--let's keep it that way!Hey--once you get started,it becomes easier and easier and you just think of more things to post!:clap2:we all win!:clap2:


Thanks Julie. I think he was. I was preparing lesson plans and he just sat down. I got him off he went and brought his toy over. 
Sally


----------



## Amy R.

Sally, how exciting that your nephew plays for Cal! We're alums & were at the game yesterday, & won! Yes, please do put up the pic of Oliver with his Cal hat on (to offset that darn Stanford one, lol). Go Bears!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Amy- My husband and I are Cal alums also! GO BEARS! :biggrin1::cheer2:


----------



## Doggie Nut

Wow! All the pics are soooo cute from Va. to Oz!!:whoo:


----------



## Amy R.

Jeanne, you rock! GO BEARS! Did you go to, or see the game? It was thrilling! Dreaming of the Rose Bowl!! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip

*Bears Rule!!!!*

Go Cal!!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Sally- Love Oliver in the Bears Cap! Amy- I saw the game on t.v. How awesome to have been there! :biggrin1: :focus:


----------



## mintchip

*Go Cal*

:whoo: :whoo: Just a little more for all Cal fans!!!!:whoo: :whoo: GO BEARS!!!


----------



## Amy R.

Jeanne, yes it was really exciting to be there, but I also heard the ABC coverage was fantastic and we got such great exposure. And some well-deserved respect for PAC 10 FOOTBALL, right?!!!!

Sally, all I can say is :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: ! I cannot wait to show DH these pix of Oliver. I'm planning to get Biscuit one of those Cal jerseys, too---they're in a catalog I received recently. Awesome post, thank you!


----------



## Olliesmom

lET'S BRING IT BACK TO THE CURRENT PAGE!!!

AND YES!!! GO BEARS!!!

Oh and Ohio State too!


----------



## Amy R.

Sorry if I got carried away. That's how we Old Blues are. We had crappy football teams for so many years, lol. We can hardly believe our good fortune. :focus:


----------



## ama0722

*Dora has a new school now!*

Dora relaxing before her first class....


----------



## ama0722

*Dora's first class... zoology 101*

Well she had to find out how to get there... after all it is a new campus!


----------



## Leslie

That's too cute, Amanda! It appears as though turtles were the first topic of interest in the new class


----------



## dboudreau

Very clever pictures, Amanda.

I'm not a big football fan, but Oliver is pretty cute.


----------



## marjrc

Oliver has such a goofy grin on that one picture!! lol

Amanda, GREAT shots of the girls at school! You are so good! Looks like they are pulling hard to get a chance to sniff out that turtle. lol Your girls are so very pretty. I just love them!


----------



## JASHavanese

Originally Posted by MaddiesMom 
I love Oliver laying on the calendar! Isn't it just like a Hav to lay on something we put on the floor? I bet in two more minutes, that calendar would be shredded.



mintchip said:


> It was!


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## JASHavanese

ALL of the pictures are darling! There are some good photographers among us!

:first:


----------



## Amy R.

Great photos, Amanda--so creative. Is that the Cal-Tech campus in Pasadena?


----------



## Lo01

mintchip said:


> Go Cal!!


Go Bears!! As well. DeSean Jackson looked awesome. They'll be headed up to my neighborhood this week in Ft. Collins. Maybe we could sneak in Hank  (BTW we almost named him Oski)
I swore to my wife that I would never let Hank get "dressed up" in "human" clothes, but I think as a Berkeley alum, I might just get the little fellow a cap.

Great Pictures!!

Beat StanfUrd.
*'Lo*


----------



## Amy R.

Hey, 'Lo----wow, this site is crawling with Cal alums. And guess what, we are actually going from SF to the game at Fort Collins this weekend! My sister-in-law has a ranch above Boulder so we'll combine the game and a visit to her. I'm so excited to be in your neck of the woods. Gorgeous country. Wish I could bring Biscuit!! 'Lo, think Rose Bowl!! --and Hugs to Hank (almost Oski).


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Great Pictures :clap2:
Sally--Love the picture of Olver in the little shirt sitting down.:becky:

Amanda--Your pictures are just great!What a pretty campus to go to!Turtles too?Bet the girls are going to love Calif.!


----------



## ama0722

Amy,
Yes it is Cal Tech's campus... good eye! Dora was so scared of those turtles but my maltese was such a wimp! She normally is so tough but she wanted to get far away from those scary things as soon as she could. The turtle was a bit curious about them, I think they get fed a lot so they don't hide like most of them do.

Although, Cal Tech doesn't have a football team which is probably good going from umich to osu... I am kind of sick of football stuff 

There is so many photos to be taken in our new area, it is very exciting!

Amanda


----------



## Lina

What great pictures!

Amy or Mintchip, where do you get the Cal jerseys? As a graduated Bear I would love love LOVE to get one of these. Please let me know! GO BEARS!


----------



## Obiwanhavanese

*Obi's graduation pic.*

This is an old picture from Obi's blog when he graduated from his basic obedience class.









Here's the original link:
http://obiwanhavanese.blogspot.com/search?q=graduation


----------



## Laurief

I wouldnt sent Obi's picture at the beach to his teacher or that diploma may get taken away!! I have to say that is one of my FAVORITE pics in the gallery!!!


----------



## Amy R.

Gosh, Amanda, I think you'll absolutely *love* living there! 
Look forward to more great photos of your dogs in their new milieu!

Lina, yet another Cal alum, wow. :biggrin1: Sally (mintchip) PM'd me that she got the Cal jersey at Petsmart, I think. I'm going to check that out, but I also just got a neat catalog from the Cal student store featuring doggie Cal sweaters, jerseys, frisbees, leashes, cookies, etc. etc. Go to www.calstudentstore.com

OMG--Obi is so cute!!!


----------



## Amy R.

PS, Lina. On the website, they have the virtual 07 catalog, and the dog stuff is on the back page of it. Or you can call 1-800-766-1546.


----------



## dotndani

Here's the first day of school (well for the girls at least!)


----------



## juliav

Your girls are just beautiful and Duncan is just a cutie.


----------



## Missy

Duncan is the Man! sending off your beautiful girls with a snuggle on their first day of school.


----------



## Doggie Nut

What a special family portrait!


----------



## Julie

Beautiful happy little girls ready for school!I love it Dot!Bet Duncan was lonely for awhile.....but he'll get into a routine.He is sure growing.


----------



## Paige

What a sweet picture, your girls are beautiful and I love Duncan color.


----------



## marjrc

Dot, that is so sweet!! What pretty girls you have. Love the pic.


----------



## dboudreau

Very nice Dot, your girls are very sweet, and Duncan is cute too!


----------



## ama0722

They are all so cute! Did Duncan go crazy when they arrived home?


----------



## Brady's mom

Great picture of Duncan and the girls. Now I have decided I want a brown hav! (and a black hav, and a tan hav, and a black and white pied.....)


----------



## dboudreau

Yesterday was Anna's First Day of School. She was way too excited to bother with her crazy Mom's photo shoots. This ones not too bad.


----------



## Paige

Awww, she is such a cutie. I bet you will miss her during the day. I asked mine did you miss me? Ah no, was the answer I got. How easy I was replaced. boohoo


----------



## Missy

Aww Debbie is she adorable. Sam believe it or not is taking a back seat in this one... Although he is of course Sexy as usual.


----------



## marjrc

Sweet Anna. Adorable! She sure looks like she's got her hands full!! lol


----------



## Thumper

Anna is SOOO beautiful! What a gorgeous lil' girl, you are going to have your hands full when she is a teenager. You'll need a bat to beat the boys away! Seriously!

Great picture!

I am SOOOOOO jealous. I begged my 12 year old son to let me come down and take pictures of him getting on the bus, but he was MORTIFIED that I would embarrass him and the kids would make fun of him  So, no bus stop pictures for me this year. Those days are OVER. lol
Unless I sneak down there and hide behind a bush! ound: 

Kara


----------



## Missy

The school bus has started going by our house--- and in this picture Jassy had just barked up a storm as it passed, Cash followed him, humped him to correct his barking but then when I came up with the camera he was more interested in me trying to take the picture--- Jassy knew that school bus was still out there somewhere. Will try to do more creative back to school shots with the boys later. But I just love this picture of them, not sure why, can't see Jassy's face-- but they both just look so proud.


----------



## Lina

Love the picture of Anna and Sam! They both look ready to go to school, though Sam needs to help her out and carry some of the things himself! 

I also really like that picture of Jasper and Cash, Missy. I thin they both look gorgeous in it... even if you can only see Jassy's cute behind in it.


----------



## Amy R.

Anna is a doll, wow. Nova Scotia looks so beautiful! And Sam is so proud and handsome. 
Jasper and Cash look like salt and pepper! So cute. Or ying and yang!


----------



## marjrc

Amy, that's exactly what I see when looking at that photo of Jas and Cash! Yin/Yang, the symbol. They are cuties!


----------



## Julie

Great picture of Anna heading off to school!She is a real cutie......so is Sam!I bet she will want to take Sam for "show and tell" one of these days!She'll be the popular kid in school!:becky:

Nice picture of Jasper and Cash Missy.Well,better of Cash,then Jasper,but it was cute!ound:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

What great pictures, everyone!!

Since I missed last month's challenge I'm going to try to get my pic's in early this month (even though I took these a couple of weeks' ago in August - oops!)

This is my DH when we were staying up in High Springs (which I now lovingly refer to as "tick-ville". We drove over to Gainesville for an afternoon to go to the University of Florida (GO GATORS!!) bookstore. He is trying to set Zoe and Dani up for a nice pic, but they were not cooperating very well! They were much too interested in all of the college students coming and going.


----------



## Julie

That looks like a beautiful area Cathy!:clap2: For your husband!He is a trooper!:clap2:

I bet they loved seeing all the college kids.....always something/someone new ya' know?:laugh:

That looks like a really good sized tree...is it a palm tree?We do not have trees with bark like that here.......


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Julie -

Not sure how much fun my husband was having - I was telling him "hurry up" 'cause it was soooo hot and I didn't want my little girls to burn their feet! They were both panting horribly and I just wanted to get them back in the car with the a/c on ound: Hubby is a trooper, though!

Yes, that particular tree was a palm tree. You can see more of them lined on the other side of the street. I love that we have them everywhere here in FL (although they are a pain to cut when they are really tall)!


----------



## Julie

Oh yes,I see in your pictures the palm trees across the street.They really have neat looking bark to me

I can just imagine how hot it has been there,because we have had extra hot temperatures this summer as well.Now flooding---hopefully that is behind us!It is supposed to be nice and cool here next week......a welcome change!

eace:


----------



## Julie

:bump:
I was wondering if this could be placed on the opening forum page off to the right......
Thanks!
Don't want to miss anyones pictures this month!:whoo:


----------



## marjrc

Julie, you mean as a "sticky" thread? That would be a good idea! I figured the monthly challenges would be posted to pretty regularly so would almost always remain near the top, but maybe that's not happening... Did you try pm' ing Melissa with your suggestion? Go ahead and see what she thinks. 

Shoot....... guess I better start taking pictures of my two !! :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper

Great picture, Cathy! I love Florida, and all the palm trees there. I wish they would grow here in Virginia. I do have whatever palms are indigenous planted around my house...and a key lime tree  I have to bring in for the winter months.

I need to get moving on pictures, too.

I tried to follow my 12 yo son to the bus stop for pictures but he was MORTIFIED that would embarrass him! ound: I guess in middle school, the moms aren't supposed to be at the bus stops, much less with a camera and dog in tow. LOL darnit.

Kara


----------



## Julie

Marj,
I mean in the information little box over to the right on the main page of the forum.......replacing "August Photo Challenge"
Is that a "sticky" thread?I don't know what one is?


ound:That's funny Kara......ound:


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Kara - That's hilarious! I think you should sneak behind him as he walks, run from tree to tree to hide, then at the last minute toss Gucci to him and snap the picture!! ound: Kids in middle school are so funny!


----------



## marjrc

Julie said:


> Marj,
> I mean in the information little box over to the right on the main page of the forum.......replacing "August Photo Challenge"
> Is that a "sticky" thread?I don't know what one is?


Oh yeah! I never noticed that before!! LOL I wonder why 'august challenge' is there though?? It's not a 'sticky' thread. Strange. Guess we'll need Melissa's expertise on this.

A sticky thread is one that stays at the top of the page when you look at each forum. Like the "Introduce yourselves here" is a sticky thread in the Coffee shop.


----------



## Suuske747

A year ago : Sierra 's sitting on my chair: the teacher's chair


----------



## Julie

What a cute picture!She looks just like she ready to teach!:thumb:


----------



## JimMontana

S., Sierra looks quite happy to be in the teacher's position! 

Greetings to you from America.
J.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

Sierra is just so cute!


----------



## irnfit

Instead of going back to school, we went to Cape Cod.


----------



## dotndani

Looks like the pups had a blast running around!! I could only imagine the clean up.How do you do it???
I get completely nuts when Duncan gets wet,but then again I am a bit anal!!LOL!!!


----------



## irnfit

They had so much fun, that it didn't matter. Shelby is afraid of the kiddie pool, but she ran full steam into the water until she couldn't run anymore and had to jump. I have some videos I'm going to try to post.


----------



## Leeann

Love the pictures Michele and I cant wait to see the videos.
Now I know this trip was a last min. thing then got cancelled then re-scheduled but I am going to warn you.. The next time you come to the cape you NEED to tell me & Missy so we can all try and get together. Even if it is a week day I would love to see all 6 of our kids together having fun.


----------



## irnfit

I was really trying to fit that in, but it was such a short trip, I couldn't squeeze ot another day. I would love to do that.


----------



## Leeann

LOL I know you mentioned this was a tough one even getting scheduled so I did not bother you. There will be other times dont worry.


----------



## irnfit

My DH thought this was a cute sign, considering the origin of the Havanese.


----------



## ivyagogo

"Oh No! It's Gryff, the giant Havanese wreaking havoc on school children!"


----------



## Paige

Okay now I'm jealous of dogs, how sad am I. I want to go play in the water too. They look great.

Oh no save the children, it's the big harry hav.

My daughter would love for Sierra to come and teach her class.


----------



## Missy

aww great photos all. Gryff (or gryff's mom) sure has a sense of humor!!! very cute.


----------



## Julie

ound:Love your pictures Michelle!I like your husband's sense of humor--and he's right!The Cape would be better then school anyway!They "skipped out right?"We did that too!:whoo:


----------



## Julie

:laugh:Gryff with those school kids!:laugh:


----------



## irnfit

Vacation's over. Our attempt at Back to School.


----------



## Laurief

My two sweet babies!! Kodi & Shelby - - my guys cant wait!!!


----------



## Missy

Ohh my Michele, that is the cutest photo of Kodi and Shleby. I love how Shelby's hair goes over her eyes. So cute.


----------



## dboudreau

Great pictures, keep up the good work. Julie, oh Julie where are the pictures of our sweet Quincy????????


----------



## Paige

Kodi and Shelby look like such good students, ready to learn and so cute.


----------



## Janet Zee

Aren't they the cutest? Kodi reading a story and Shelby listening. They are tooooo tooooo adorable.

Can't wait to meet you all at Laurie's in October.


All the best,


----------



## Laurief

Julie, yea we have not seen our Quincy in a while - come one - we need our eyebrow fix!!


----------



## marjrc

Suzanne, love that pic of Sierra! 

Michele, they are adorable !! Love the cubana sign - smart husband! lol I also love all that hair in Shelby's face. Too cute! 

Oh my, big bad Gryff is out to get the kiddies ! AAAAAAAAAAAaaaaa!!!!! :jaw:  Funny!


----------



## Rita

Here is Houston working hard at the computer. Looks like me at work. LOL


----------



## Rita

He was so good on computers. He graduated top of his class. LOL
I wish I could get rid of the eye problem. He looks a little possessed.

Maybe he was shooting me with his lightening eyes. He didn't really like the cap and thought I was nuts. LOL


----------



## irnfit

Oh, Rita. Houston is adorable. The pics are great.


----------



## Rita

Thanks Michele. Since I haven't changed Houston on my avator or posted any pictures, people probably thought Houston ran away. LOL It just takes me forever to take them and download them.


----------



## Brady's mom

Rita, I can't believe how big he has gotten. He is a very handsome boy! Great pictures everyone!


----------



## Missy

Great pictures Rita. Houston is adorable.


----------



## juliav

Rita,

Oh my, Houston has turned into such a handsome young man.


----------



## Julie

Cute picture Michele of Kodi and Shelby at "school".They are cute!

Loved the pictures of Houston Rita!Goodness he has grown up!


----------



## Julie

Here are a couple pictures of Quincy.I'm sorry they are not very good-either out of focus or the "evil eye" thing going on there.I've not really been "up to par" lately.I will keep trying to get some decent ones.hoto:


----------



## Judy A

I used this in August...but it's more appropriate for the Sept. challenge.


----------



## dboudreau

There's our Quincy, as cute as ever.

I would not have regonized Houston, he is sooooo big. What a handsome boy.

This month is almost half over already, we need more pictures.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irnfit

Yeah, Quincy!!!! Gorgeous as ever. 

Judy, that pic is even better the 2nd time around.


----------



## Paige

Great pictures of your furbabies, they all look so gorgous and smart.


----------



## Laurief

So here I go with my contribution - Since my 20 year old certainly would not allow me and the pups to follow him to college, and the 17 year old would not be caught dead, with me - I wanted to show what the pups think of my younger son's studies:yawn:


----------



## irnfit

Awwwww, they are so cute, Laurie. Love the pic of Lily.


----------



## Julie

Laurie-
That is precious! Lily just might be studing behind your back!Your other 2 probably just partied all night at the dorm!ound:

Judy--I hope your pups are studying at college like Lilly........ound:


----------



## Judy A

Zoey is studying "how to bark at every noise now that the windows are open again" and Izzy is studying "how to run around like a crazy dog trying to figure out what Zoey is barking at"....they are both earning A's in their respective classes!


----------



## Janet Zee

OMG Laurie, what a sweet face that Lily has, all the pups look so intelligent. Not my Bacci, right now he is running through the house with my DH's slipper in his mouth. I guess he is the Jock of the group, LOL.


----------



## irnfit

Judy - LOL :biggrin1:


----------



## dschles

We took Scout to the local school today. He was a very good sport about the photo ops and props. Scout is wearing a tie because my middle school boys have to wear a tie and navy blue blazer to school as part of their school uniform. Lucky for Scout, I didn't find any navy blue blazers for dogs.


----------



## ama0722

Oh my that tie is so cute... sorry Dora has no manners and is cat calling in the background!

Amanda


----------



## Lina

LOL! I love those pictures of Scout!


----------



## Julie

That is so cute!I love the tie!Looks like Scout was quite a good sport in his pictures...he is sitting there so nice!


----------



## Paige

Laurie in the first picture they look like they have been studying all night and are wore out. They are so cute.

I love the picture of Scout, he looks so handsome in his tie.


----------



## RedHeadedGator

The pictures are so great! We need more before the month is up!!


----------



## irnfit

Scout is adorable. Everyone's pics are really cute.


----------



## Julie

Judy A said:


> Zoey is studying "how to bark at every noise now that the windows are open again" and Izzy is studying "how to run around like a crazy dog trying to figure out what Zoey is barking at"....they are both earning A's in their respective classes!


ound:Judyound:


----------



## Missy

the three "L's" and scout are soooo cute.


----------



## marjrc

Judy, that's too funny! Great picture of the girls.

Scout is soooooooo cute!!! Love the tie! Dora knows a hunk when she sees one! LOL

Laurie, I agree that it looks like Lily is the only studious one of the bunch. Good girl.  LOVE that closeup of her! Wow. Such a beautiful face!

Julie, Quincy is a cutiepie!! Hey, we all get those demon eyes in our pics too. I've tried touching them up a while ago, but then the eyes looked so fake it was even creepier! 

Here are some of my guys. Ricky is not a good sport, but Sammy was placed on the books and just stayed there. I was shocked! lol Such a good boy. 
We had stacked all the Our Havanese mags along the wall, but you can hardly see them. Oh well. This is my attempt at the challenge this month. So far, anyway!


----------



## marjrc

Here are some more...... The last one is Sammy wondering why he can't just stay home and play games all day long!


----------



## Laurief

Boy, Sammy really looks like Logan, same expression and everything.


----------



## Missy

Marj. too cute. There can be no mistaking Sammy as a Havanese now-- and he does have the same expression as Logan.


----------



## ama0722

Marj,
I like the second stacked book one. The Havanese head tilt is priceless and I think it was something they were born with!


----------



## irnfit

Awww, the boys are so cute, Marj.


----------



## Julie

That's cute Marj!Sammy is a good sport.I love the second pix too with the head tilt.I was going to try to stack up some books too with Quince.Great minds think alike!
I've struggled some much with my camera lately,just getting what I had was a miracle!
Ricky is cute in the book bag too!


----------



## dboudreau

Great pictures Marj, great minds do think alike, really I took these pictures before I saw yours, really I did...

Scout is soooo cute in that tie.

Laurie, those pictures are precious. I wish I had three.


----------



## Judy A

Everyone's pictures are so cute!! I love seeing all the creativity and such smart dogs we have!
Hmmm...what will October bring????


----------



## Missy

Sam looks much more at ease with studying than with a party hat!!!! very handsome boy. Hmmmm it looks like I may be missing a few Havanese books--- I just have diane klumbs and dorothy goodale's. what do you have debbie?


----------



## dboudreau

Missy said:


> Hmmmm it looks like I may be missing a few Havanese books--- I just have diane klumbs and dorothy goodale's. what do you have debbie?


I have five:

"The Joyous Havanese" by Kathryn Braund - my favorite
"Havanese" by Zoila Portuondo Buerra - She is Cuban
"Havanese" by Nikki Riggsbee
and the two you have.


----------



## ama0722

I love the book ones and the bag ones and all the creativity. I was thinking I was going to have to stalk a school bus stop and tell little kids I would give them candy if they took a photo with Dora!!!

Amanda


----------



## Doggie Nut

Great photos everyone.....makes me want to go back to school! LOL! Not!!!


----------



## marjrc

Debbie, that's quite alright. After all, I stole Julie's idea about the books when she suggested it last month!!! LOL GMTA :biggrin1: 

LOVE that 3rd one of Sam. It looks like he's getting ready to speak!! Adorable pictures, Debbie!! 

Thanks for the compliments on Sammy's photos. Lina was helping me out with posing the boys and Sammy was a real pro. 

Amanda, I like your idea, just better make sure no parents see you and call the cops for offering candy to their kids!!!!! ound:


----------



## Laurief

I just love the last picture of Sam - looks like he is really reading the story out loud!!! ound:


----------



## Julie

Those are really cool pictures of Sam with his dog books.I like that you actually have him at a school desk!How cool is that!?He is such a handsome guy.......:clap2::becky::clap2:


----------



## Thumper

Great pictures everyone!!!! 

I need to get moving on mine. lol

The one with Sam and the Dog book looks like it should be in an advertisement or something! Or on a library webpage  Too cute!

Kara


----------



## TnTWalter

*We had a blast in W Virginia visiting friends....*

They live in the hills. And they have a toy rat terrier that Winston loved.

Winston was AWESOME. He hiked with us up steep hills, through thorns, walked on logs, etc. But boy was he a mess!! Went up in their tree house [they have a zip line going down the hill...cool].

Here are some pics.....

Their rat terrior "Buster" is only about 9 pounds but taller. He looked so much smaller than Winston because of their coat difference. When I bathed Winston [he had little nettles all over him] my friend couldn't believe how little he really is. LOL.

We never used a leash when we were there.

And it was a 5 hour drive and he was FANTASTIC.

We are so thankful for Winston....now if he would just stop growing, he'd be perfect! LOL. He's getting too heavy to carry with one arm. Waah.


----------



## dboudreau

Trish, Winston is growing like a weed, I can't believe how big he is already. The pictures are great what a trooper he is.


----------



## juliav

Great pictures Trish, can't believe Winston is such a big boy already.


----------



## Lina

Winston is HUGE! LOL. What a pretty boy he is. I love the picture of him going across the log. So cute!


----------



## Rita

Great pictures everyone!!!!!!!!! They all look so cute.:biggrin1:


----------



## TnTWalter

*Hey now.....*

Winston is not "huge!" Come on people! LOL.

He's 9 lbs. and should end up around 13 lbs.

I'm still hopeful though that he's just decided to stop growing!!!LOL......


----------



## TnTWalter

*OMG>>>>>>>>*

I am sooo embarrassed!!!

This is the 'school' theme not 'vacation theme'......

:frusty: :frusty: :frusty:

I'm so sorry!!! Big DUH.....

:croc: MM, don't shoot me!

EDITED:

Hopefully this willl redeem me!!!


----------



## Amy R.

Wonderful pix, Trish, of everyone. Who cares about the theme? But, yes, you did redeem yourself with the backpack shot. Winston is toooo cute!


----------



## ama0722

Trish,
I love the back pack pup! The vacation pictures were cute too- The leaf hanging off the butt. Dora will stop for us to do leaf inspection... she is such a girl! I also agree about the size. Now that we live on a mountain, when we take the girls for a walk, my hubby and I each race to carry the maltese... 5lbs I can carry on a hike... 10 is a lot!

Amanda


----------



## Missy

Trish, Winston is so adorable and everyone in that first shot looks so happy--- I love the back pack shot! good save!


----------



## juliav

OMG!!!

I love the picture of Winsto with the backpack, he looks absolutely adorable and really ready for school.


----------



## Lina

To me, back to school means, of course, SHOPPING! So, here's Kubrick with my brand new pair of shoes... he really does like them (though he's usually not allowed anywhere near them). 

Not the best of pics, though aren't the shoes (and the dog) fabulous? LOL.


----------



## Laurief

Wow - hot shoes!! Hot pup!! Glad to hear he isnt allowed near them much! That could be hearbreaking - that would be another post - pics of dogs who have eaten the "most expensive items"


----------



## ivyagogo

Laurie, don't scare me! Gryff chewed up the propellers on Alec's toy helicopter yesterday and he cried for 20 minutes. I guess he learned his lesson though. I've been trying to tell him - keep your toys off the floor or close your door. Now he knows.


----------



## Thumper

AHHHH......

FENDI???????? Good taste!  Not surprising though, you did pick a Havanese! hehe.

Cute picture, but I would be a bit afraid to get her around my Gucci's, though...it would be a pretty cute picture! lol She's definately my favorite "Gucci" thing.

Kara


----------



## Lina

I actually made sure to get them when Kubrick was sleeping. As he always wakes up to follow me, I knew he would be groggy and wouldn't try anything with the shoes. 

I do love the shoes... they are definitely by far my most expensive pair of shoes but I did just buy them this week since I went to an opening night gala here in NY and was in desperate need of a pair of high heels that wouldn't hurt my feet (all other pairs I have ever tried on hurt my feet). Too bad that pair turned out to be Fendi, LOL! However, my fiance told me I could buy them if I never complained about wearing the heels... they held up all night so I don't think I will be doing any complaining anymore!


----------



## marjrc

Trish, you are so lucky, girl!! I was about to pull out my whip and get you back in order,:brick: ... but lo and behold, there's a great school themed pic of Winston! Phew!! ound: LMBO! 

I LOVE the vacation pics and Winston on that log is a GREAT shot, Trish! He is growing fast and he's a real cutiepie! So, he didn't get fleas, ticks, burrs and all that fun stuff while hiking in the woods? Those kids sound like they have it made with that fun treehouse. 

I'm teasing about those pics, btw.  lol


----------



## Paige

I love everyones pictures they are all so cute and creative. I love to see how our babies grow from month to month. Great Job everyone. Now I need to get cracking.


----------



## TnTWalter

*Marj...and I even got who runs the competitions wrong....*

I tell you.....too much wine! Not right now [it's noon] but in my system. LOL.

Yes he had tons of burrs...I called them nettles...no idea...they were everywhere!!

Everone has the cutest cleverest pics!!!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures Trish!I liked them all!Your hike AND your back pack pix!Winston on the log with all the kids--and with you...you are very pretty Trish!He is just as cute as ever.


----------



## Julie

Kubrick with those fancy shoes?Awesome Lina!


----------



## Lina

So I caught Kubrick taking a nap on top of the knitting book that I'm making a sweater from. I thought it was way too cute to pass up and perfect for back to school learning how to knit... they even tell a story! LOL. 

1st picture: Look how excited I am to learn how to knit!
2nd picture: Blah, this is not that much fun...
3rd picture: Yes, I believe this is downright boring!

The fourth picture, for some reason I just think is one of the cutest face close ups of Kubrick I have ever gotten, so I decided to post it along with the others.


----------



## marjrc

I love these pics of Kubrick, Lina!! That one of him flopped onto the book is adorable. lol I remember that typical pup face when Ricky had it and it was one of my faves too. Their hair seems to burst from their nose, splayed all over their face. You can't see their eyes, but it's very, very cute!


----------



## lcy_pt

Lina,

How cute is Kubrick!!!!


----------



## Julie

Here is another picture of Quincy.Robbie's first glasses (6 mo) fit him perfectly.He is wearing his boys old glasses and sitting in his room on his books!


----------



## Julie

cute pictures of Kubrick Lina learning to knit!He has marvelous colors!:hug:


----------



## irnfit

_Great_ picture of Quincy.


----------



## Janet Zee

Lina....Can Kubrick get any cuter!!!!!

Julie....I am so in love with Quincy, he is such a honey and byfar one of my favorites and those eyebrows you've just gotta love'em.


----------



## Julie

I took these two pictures with Debbie in mind----:laugh:notice the title of the book?:laugh:


----------



## dboudreau

Another great picture of the Quincy. You should put that picture in the "Eye brow" Thread. 

I love Kubrick's coloring. How is the knitting going?

Julie, we posted at the same time. Love the Book. Great pictures!!!! love it


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

You guys are way creative with the photos. They're all great! I especially love the Go Dog Go prop - that is so adorable.

Wanda


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> Here is another picture of Quincy.Robbie's first glasses (6 mo) fit him perfectly.He is wearing his boys old glasses and sitting in his room on his books!


ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## Lina

Great pictures of Quincy! I love that he lets you put glasses on him... Kubrick wouldn't stand for that for one minute!

Debbie, the knitting is going as well as can be expected with a dog trying to get at it whenever possible. The next project, though, will be for him so hopefully he will let me actually work on it so it can get done faster!


----------



## Doggie Nut

All of you ladies just continue to outdo yourselves each month! Love the most recent ones of Kubrick & Quincy! Adorable!


----------



## Janet Zee

All of these pictures of Quincy should be entered in the Forum Calendar.


----------



## Paige

I LOVE QUINCY. He is such a sweet and adorable boy.


----------



## Missy

Quincy is a star!!! And Kubrick is so handsome.


----------



## Amy R.

Quincy is just such a handsome boy, wow. Great pix.

And could Kubrick get any cuter??? Darling pix. His personality shines right through. And I absolutely _love_ his coloring & eyes, no matter how I feel about creams.


----------



## Thumper

Julie, those are PRECIOUS!!!!!! You need to go make a calendar at Cafe Press of all of the GREAT pictures of Quincy and SELL IT!  I'm serious! You are talented and he is a STAR!

Kara


----------



## Julie

When I think of school----I think the kids favorite time is "recess"......

Here is our version of recess.....
this is in our city park,as the school replaced this outdated playground equipment--but Quincy is on a tetter totter,a merry go round,a rocking seal,and a slide.He was a good sport!


----------



## Julie

This is one of those pictures I have to just point out.Quincy is such a good sport---and has such a dream personality(I'm not proud you know)that he is actually sitting on this rocking horse like a real kid would.Notice his legs on each side and his paws are properly placed.This was not easy to do for a little dog...


----------



## Lina

What great pictures of Quincy! Julie I'm so impressed that you are able to make him stay in those positions! I think Kubrick would have fallen off that seal in no time flat. LOL.

My favorite picture is the one on the slide... he just looks so happy to be there.


----------



## irnfit

I give you, and the "Q" man, a lot of credit. I almost committed murder to get them to sit for their back to school pic.


----------



## dboudreau

Are you sure Quincy is real. He not just a poseable stuffed Havanese, is he?

What a great little dog he is. Cute, smart, poseable and photogenic. 

(is poseable a word?)


----------



## marjrc

QUINCY ROCKS!!!!! :clap2: :rockon:

Julie you are sooooooo creative and probably have the easiest dog around! BRAVO! The pics are fun, adorable, smart and Quincy's hanging tongue make them absolutely too cute for words!! :first: Do you mean to tell me he sat at the TOP of that teeter totter??!!  Oh my. :thumb:

Great job, Julie and Quincy!


----------



## Julie

marjrc said:


> [
> 
> Do you mean to tell me he sat at the TOP of that teeter totter??!!  Oh my. :thumb:


Oh Yes Marj.......he was at the top....it was the rocking horse thing I was most impressed by!


----------



## Laurief

Well now we know that the old Julie that we know and love IS BACK!!!! Those pics are great!! Quincy is my man!!


----------



## SMARTY

Quincy is so photogenic and talented. He has that happy expression that I love. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## MaddiesMom

dboudreau said:


> Are you sure Quincy is real. He not just a poseable stuffed Havanese, is he?


Yes, he *HAS* to be a stuffed Havanese! He is just too cute and too agreeable! He actually looks like he's having fun in those pictures (and I bet he was!). Julie, you truly have a gem.


----------



## marjrc

Shoot! It seems all your pictures of Quincy are impressive, Julie! That rocking horse one is hard to beat though!


----------



## Julie

Laurief said:


> Well now we know that the old Julie that we know and love IS BACK!!!! Those pics are great!! Quincy is my man!!


Thanks Laurie!That's really sweet!:hug:

shhh...what do I owe ya?:wink:ound:


----------



## mintchip

WOW great pictures Julie!!!
I almost forgot about this photo of Oliver in the little school house.:brick:
Sally


----------



## TnTWalter

How cute is Oliver!!!!:whoo:


----------



## irnfit

Great picture of Oliver!


----------



## Judy A

Quincy should be used on commercials....Julie, get him an agent!!


----------



## ama0722

I think Julie needs to teach a havanese and props photography course because I see stuff like that all the time and don't think about it. I would say my girls might look at me like Mom get me off this where as Quincy is saying okay mom maybe you should put a rose in my mouth while I am on this teeter! My favorite pic is of him on the slide!

Oliver staring in school house rock is adorable too! I am gonna have to sneak in some families back yard with all these cute toys!

Amanda


----------



## Julie

That's a cute pix of Oliver at the playhouse!He is like"hey,I'm here--ready for my spelling bee":becky:


----------



## mintchip

ama0722 said:


> *I think Julie needs to teach a havanese and props photography course* because I see stuff like that all the time and don't think about it. I would say my girls might look at me like Mom get me off this where as Quincy is saying okay mom maybe you should put a rose in my mouth while I am on this teeter! My favorite pic is of him on the slide!
> Amanda


Yes sign me up for that course!
Oliver was at the school yard for that photo. I think there is one of Maddie, McKenna,Sedona,Desi and Baba there also.....Hey we could make our own class photo! 
Sally


----------



## dboudreau

I can't believe this month is almost over already. Time sure flies when we are having fun. The pictures are great`and alot of fun just what this forum should be about.   People having fun with their pups. :cheer2:

Who haven't we heard from yet????????


----------



## Julie

WE SHOULD HAVE QUITE A FEW MORE WONDERFUL PICTURES HERE!
:sorry: Didn't mean to scream!:sorry:


----------



## Julie

has anyone kinda sorted through the September Challenge pictures?I haven't did that--but I think we are missing some of our regular photo posters.Please post if you can---we'd love to see your back to school pix/ideas!Everyone is quite clever:becky:


----------



## marjrc

Remember, there are *only 4 more days *to the month and then we'll be moving on to October's challenge!

I think this month was a little 'slower' than others. It was a CHALLENGE, wasn't it? lol

Great job, everyone!


----------



## casperkeep

I am going to try and post a picture!!


----------



## casperkeep

*Show and tail!!!!*

I could not think of a picture then just took this one this week. This is what she brought to "school" her little puppy dog. I will have to try and do a better one although this month is almost over. Maybe this weekend while camping we will do one!!!!!


----------



## Laurief

Yay!! I am so glad to hear that you are taking her camping with you. I am sure that you will NOT regret it!! If you can keep her safe from the kids, I am sure you will have a great time, and so will she!! YOu might get her to swim in a lake, chase a deer, eat around the campfire & just bond with you more and more and more!!


----------



## irnfit

You will be so happy you took her. I agree with Laurie. The bonding is great. When we went on vacation, they were so happy to have us 24/7. I could tell the difference when we got home. They really missed all that one on one time with us. And think of the great photo ops!


----------



## dschles

I am wondering if there is a different way of setting up how we view these photo challenges so the photos are more readily viewable. Would it be possible to set up a new gallery for each photo challenge; everyone could post to that gallery and people could comment on the posted photos...

What do you think?


----------



## Julie

That is a good idea I think--instead of scrolling through a thread you mean?


----------



## Julie

Cute pix of Jillee Meg----she reminds me of Quincy when he was younger


----------



## Lina

Today was Kubrick's last day of Puppy Kindergarten. He got a certificate of completion! The picture I took of him with the certificate turned out blurry but my camera chose that moment to run out of batteries so I couldn't take another one. :frusty:

However, I also gave him a bath after he came back from class and he looked so pretty and clean, I couldn't resist taking a picture. So here they are.


----------



## Amy R.

Kubrick and Jillee are so cute, they're like bookends!


----------



## Paige

Kubrick and Jillee are just adorable. Keep the pictures comming.


----------



## dschles

dschles said:


> I am wondering if there is a different way of setting up how we view these photo challenges so the photos are more readily viewable. Would it be possible to set up a new gallery for each photo challenge; everyone could post to that gallery and people could comment on the posted photos...QUOTE]
> 
> I think it would be easier to see all the photos if they are posted in a a gallery. It is a bit unruly to see the photos in a thread because you can't see the photos all at once, you need to scroll through different pages, and you get sidetracked by OT posts. I think it would be much better to see all the photos all together in a single gallery.


----------



## dboudreau

Kubrick & Jillee are soooooo cute.

Just a thought, What is there were two threads one for pictures and one for comments. Second thought that may get to confusing. Never mind.


----------



## Julie

Kubrick is as cute as a bug's ear!Congrats on completeing kindergarten!:whoo::becky::whoo::becky:


----------



## Sissygirl

Awe! Kubrick is cute as a button!


----------



## Missy

WOW- it has been a while since I checked this post---- YEAH JULIE AND QUINCY ARE BACK IN TRUE FORM!!! I love LOVE Quince on the rocking horse-- boy is he a great sport!!!! Jillee and Kubrick are adorable and make me long for that puppy stage (just a few months ago) 

I love the idea of a gallery for the photo challenges-- it would make it so much easier to see all the picts together would we comment in the gallery or in a thread?


----------



## marjrc

Jillee bean and Kubrick are toooo cute!! Congrats on finishing puppy class, Kubrick! 


I like the idea of a gallery for each month's challenge entries, but the commenting will have to be there, under each picture or we will never know what we're talking about, I'm afraid! lol And we'd be clicking back and forth from comment to photo. 

I'll PM Melissa with the idea and see what she thinks. It may not be possible or a good idea after all, but will keep you all posted! Thanks for the suggestion. I agree that sometimes these threads get very long and just a wee bit OT ! ound:


----------



## Laurief

I agree Marj. I have a hard enough time keeping up with the posts as it is, if I had to jump to a new thread to read on the pics which are on another thread, I would go crazy!!!


----------



## susaneckert

So glad you decided to take her camping with you . She will learn about camping and the kids of course will learn too how much fun is that


----------



## mintchip

Oliver's (and everyone's) favorite subject RECESS! 
Sally


----------



## Lina

Sally, I love that second picture of Oliver. How cute is that? Great shot of all the Havs during "recess!"


----------



## Leeann

Once again my DH had a wonderful idea for this month but mommy has not had the time to do what he wanted. So here is a video of the boys spinning I took last weekend.


----------



## mintchip

Any hints for October's challenge??


----------



## Julie

Cute pictures Sally!Recess?How clever!:whoo:Love it!!!!


----------



## Julie

Leeann,
Enjoyed seeing your video......I have a tough time viewing them,but I did finally get to see it!(I have dial-up)ound:


----------



## Thumper

Cute video!!!!!!  I love the spin! Gucci always stands up to do it! lol Silly dog.

Kara


----------



## lfung5

All these pictures are great, but I must comment on Quincy. How does he pose that way! He is unbelievable. He really could be in major motion pictures, the next Lasie!


----------



## marjrc

Leeann, that is soooooooo cute! What fun to see them spinning like that. Riley is a pro at rolling over too. Wow! Mine don't do much more than sit, down, stay, paw and dance. I have been teaching 'roll over', but Sammy won't hear of it and Ricky just needs a little nudge from me to do it. One day ! 

Great video. You should put it in the video thread too so many more people can see it. 

Hint?? Hint for what???? :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5

I love the spinning video. I guess I have some work to do!


----------



## Lina

Awww come on Marj! We want to KNOW!!!!!!! Pretty please?

You better update a midnight tonight so we can all get cracking at the October challenge! 

Leeann, I can't believe how good your boys are at spinning and that roll over is amazing! I have yet to be able to get Kubrick to roll over... he just looks at me like I'm crazy. He does spin one or two times, though only if I twirl a treat on top of him... hopefully soon he'll do it without the treat.

And yes! Put it in the video thread so it gets more exposure!


----------



## Julie

:boink: Come on Marj--:boink:
:whoo: we're all ready for October's challenge!:whoo:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Leeann, that "spinning" video is too cute!!


----------



## mintchip

It has to be October already some place in the world:ear:Marj we are waiting


----------



## ama0722

Leeann,
I love it! I love how Monte obviously learns from Riley as he looks at him like hey she liked that, I should copy that. I bet Riley is going to be amazing at agility... his energy and enthusiasm are awesome!

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl

Leeann,

I loved the video - how cute!


----------



## juliav

I guess it's better late than neve, but here's some pics of Bugsy trying to tackle Trig. In the first pic he is asking for help and in the second one he just looks like he gave up and is ready to nap.


----------



## Julie

Cute Julia!Bugsy is a cute guy!And smart -doing trigonometry.....Wow--I can barely spell it!:brick::laugh:


----------



## Missy

I love Bugsy! your little triganese.


----------



## Lina

Bugsy is a real smart guy! I would want to take a nap too after some trig lessons.


----------



## Doggie Nut

I know how Bugsy feels! Sleeping in class is a great excuse.....could he say "the dog ate my homework" and really expect to get away with it????


----------



## marjrc

Too cute!!! And NEVER too late. We don't mind seeing his pretty puss any time, Julia.


----------

